# I'm a winner!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My winnings from the Arganese event on Sunday. :first:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> The Queen of the Universe's winnings from the Arganese event on Sunday. :first:


Fixed it for you. No worries babe, Ill leave you a cigar or two. Maybe.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Wait a minute... Your good friend Doogie is the rep and you were the winner??

FIX!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Wait a minute... Your good friend Doogie is the rep and you were the winner??
> 
> FIX!!!!!!


There was so few people at the event everyone won... :thumb:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> There was so few people at the event everyone won... :thumb:


DOH! Where was the event I would of come!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

BS he's got the Arganese raffle at the Quad State herf rigged, too!


j/k :bolt:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> DOH! Where was the event I would of come!


Gran prix cigars
1455 southford rd
Southbury Ct
06488
203-262-4427


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> BS he's got the Arganese raffle at the Quad State herf rigged, too!
> 
> j/k :bolt:


Just for that no cigars for you... :nono:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Dude, you have to send me like a email when you go herfing... I'm up for a drive anywhere just about... Hell when Quebec had a hockey team I drove up there on a whim one day...


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Just for that no cigars for you... :nono:


:Cry:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Dude, you have to send me like a email when you go herfing... I'm up for a drive anywhere just about... Hell when Quebec had a hockey team I drove up there on a whim one day...


Well if thats the case why wernt you in Albany??:noidea:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats with the winnings Mike. looks good... Enjoy!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy, I'll say your A winner. If the hat doesn't fit.....ah hell,never mind. it really won't fit my fat head.:eeek:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice winnings ...congrats


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nothing better then a free box of cigars! Well come to think of it there is LOL. But still some great winnings!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats Dozer!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice winnings. They look great.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Those cigars are awesome - nice win!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice wins mr dozer !! enjoy 
im digging the silver colored box! kinda sweet


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Did you just win the box, or did you win a trip the Dominican Republic (was that one of the prizes)?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> Did you just win the box, or did you win a trip the Dominican Republic (was that one of the prizes)?


Just the box and no it wasn't. Don't I wish.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice brother, congrats...... :rockon:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the win! Tasty sticks!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Well if thats the case why wernt you in Albany??:noidea:


Work got in the way of that one...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice score!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice winnings Mike looks like you made out like a BIG DOG!!!:rockon:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Some guys have all the luck!! Free cigars, a box of V's, CG's, MK's and Yesenia too.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

hey way to go! they look yummy


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Great win, Dozer! Plus Yesenia wins too because you're going to share your winnings with your woman right? hehe ound:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats on your winnings. They look tasty.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Just the box and no it wasn't. Don't I wish.


Here in SoCal, I met Gene a few weeks ago. After buying 3 boxes (1 ticket per box goes into the drawing) I won a free trip to hang out with Gene at his home and cigar factory in the Dominican Republic. On top of that, I rcvd 3 sample bags (due to the purchase of 3 boxes) and I won a 6 stick sampler box.

Enjoy the sticks!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Work got in the way of that one...


I know that feeling. You get a pass, this time...arty:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

smokem said:


> Some guys have all the luck!! Free cigars, a box of V's, CG's, MK's and Yesenia too.


Now if I can just have that kind of luck when I buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Diana said:


> Great win, Dozer! Plus Yesenia wins too because you're going to share your winnings with your woman right? hehe ound:


But of course...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice prize


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Where can i get a CA hat like that? Ive been wanting one like that for a while. Thanks let me know.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a raffle prize. PM Doogie he was the rep. See if he knows where to get one.


----------

